# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Video Institucional AGROIDEAS

## Bruno Cillóniz

AGROIDEAS es un Programa del Ministerio de Agricultura que tiene por objetivo principal hacer del pequeño o mediano productor, un agricultor mucho más competitivo, mejorando su productividad y aumentando así sus ventas e ingresos. 
AGROIDEAS otorga incentivos para las organizaciones de productores que desarrollan actividades agrícolas, ganaderas o forestales a nivel nacional.    
SaludosTemas similares: Agrícola Cerro Prieto (Video Institucional 2009) Video ProHass (Institucional 2007) El Pedregal S.A.: Video institucional 2007 Institucional Proyecto Chavimochic (2008) Video Institucional: Fundo Sacramento

----------

